# First (real) rifle.



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

to clarify by real I mean centerfire, yes I own a 22 and it's great but it's not ideal (or legal in some places) to hunt with a 22. So i snooped around for a rifle i could take to the range and afford to shoot along with being able to put some meat in the freezer. Redfishslayer was able to set me up with a Winchester Ranger in .270. the stock had been painted black since the sling studs had pulled out of the wooden stock. this meant refinishing the stock would be less than ideal so I decided to paint it. It's my first time painting a stock in this style. I've done other more..."natural" (see ugly) patterns but i wanted to go for a more BDU camo pattern. Only problem i ran into was I forgot Brown! so three color woodland will have to suffice for now.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You did a good job, looks nice!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^what he said^^^^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, If i had that fourth color i think it would have been sweeter. I think everyone is thier own worst critic and being that i came up with this idea today and it's my first attempt i'm pretty stoked about it. i'm just happy it will stand out against the see of sythetic stocked rifles.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Sweet. Great Job


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad somebody is getting good use out of that one.Good job.


----------

